# Pandora Charms



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy Gold or Gold and Silver Pandora Charms or Bracelets?

cheers

markuslives.

p.s Aussies - Aussie Legends Bar in Satwa on Saturday at 12noon is celebrating Australia day


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

markuslives said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy Gold or Gold and Silver Pandora Charms or Bracelets?
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


May I be an ignorant American and ask - What is Australia day? Maybe something like our 4th of July?? (I have been to Aussie Legends before, and besides the nightmare to park, I really enjoyed it there. Might take a "gander" and enjoy another country's "day"!!)

Thanks for any answers!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Nickel said:


> May I be an ignorant American and ask - What is Australia day? Maybe something like our 4th of July??


Sorta but not quite the same. 

Your mob celebrate kicking the pommies out on 4 July whereas our Australia Day celebrates the arrival of the pommies to found the British colony of Australia, mostly out of British convicts (yeah, a British colony). Over two hundred years later and we still can't rid of all the poms. They're harder to eradicate then weeds in a garden.

No doubt as a citizen of the US, you have only a passing familiarity with the great and noble game of cricket. The pommie cricketers visit Australia every four years to play Australia in a series of games and we kicked their arse 5-0 last time they were here. What these pommie supporters lack in good looks, personal hygiene, manners, intelligence and their ability to hold their liquor (beer: server in plastic glasses so they don’t hurt themselves),










they make up for in wit. At the cricket games, a favourite chant of the pommie supporters to the Australian supporters is, to the tune of the chorus of the Beatles’ Yellow Submarine,
“ you all live in a convict colony, a convict colony, a convict colony – you all live…”.

Good luck with the new leader you’re getting today. The whole world has its fingers crossed.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Contemplator said:


> Good luck with the new leader you’re getting today. The whole world has its fingers crossed.


And I have my fingers crossed also. He has a huge job ahead of him and I really hope he can do it!!

Thank you for that info. My roommate when I lived in Saudi was from South Africa and she introduced me to cricket. So, I watched a lot of it but still don't quite get the scoring. Actually, I would love to see it in person - LOVE any kind of sports but of course, partial to American football (GO CARDINALS!!! SUPER BOWL BOUND), baseball and hockey. I have to widen my horizons with other sports!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Nickel said:


> partial to American football (GO CARDINALS!!! SUPER BOWL BOUND),


So am I! Love watching American football (we call it gridiron). Chess with 370 lb pieces.

Australians like an underdog so I've been rooting (as you guys would say) for the Cards in the play-offs. I saw the Cards game against Philly. One of the best, most exciting games of football I've seen recently in any code. Larry Fitzgerald (correct spelling?) looks like a special talent. 

I don't why Boldin was arguing with the Offense coach at a crucial late stage when the Cards were driving. Doesn't like been overshadowed by Fitzgerald???

apologies for the shameless hijacking of this thread............


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pandora Charms - Isn't she a porn star?


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Pandora Charms - Isn't she a porn star?


no it was pandoras peaks  so i was told?


----------

